
Blizzard suspends Hong Kong Hearthstone player, pulls prize money - Reedx
https://twitter.com/Slasher/status/1181442535962632193
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21189491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21189491).

